# Wishlist for 6D mark II - 80D with a full frame sensor?



## ichiru (Apr 25, 2016)

I don't know if this is reasonable or wishful thinking but having tried out an 80D just yesterday in store I now have renewed optimism towards sticking with Canon. 

(I also tried a Sony A7RII with metabones IV and it was pretty painful to use with most of my EF lens, and it didn't work that great with the 85G lens either especially when it came to manual focus point selection, eye assist focus and face detect is cool but jitters a lot)

Here's the thing, the 80D fixes all of my grippes with Canon cameras such as the 6D:

- Significantly improved dynamic range (FINALLY!!!)
- Autofocus (45 cross-type autofocus points vs 1 on the 6D? hell yeah!)
- Tilt screen (anybody looking to improve composition will appreciate this)
- Fast AF in live view for stills - Now this was good enough that it made me reconsider the need for a 'mirrorless' camera, dual pixel AF is amazing for video no doubt but it is also much faster for stills and does tracking very well, with very little delay with the shutter too.
- Touch screen (for AF point selection) - Wow! If you have used a Sony camera you know how atrocious it is to select a precise autofocus point, now this touch screen is IMHO even better than the 5D/1Dx joystick

Anyways these are my 2 cents. I have been contemplating a move to Sony but no more. I am very optimistic Canon will deliver on all of the above even though the autofocus might not be a major upgrade, I'd be willing to bet it will be significantly better. 

What do you guys think?


----------



## mistaspeedy (Apr 25, 2016)

Even the Rebel T6s (750D) has a 19 point (all cross type) autofocus point spread.
I have no idea which autofocus system they will put into the 6D mark II, but I don't see it being lower performing compared to their cheapest new cameras.

So whatever system gets put inside, it should be a huge and massive step forward compared to the current 6D system.
I expect all of their new cameras from now onward to have the new sensor technology too.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 25, 2016)

Is possible, but Canon has already noted that Dual Pixel Technology is difficult, and apparently more so for full frame. They have also said that on chip D-A will be in models with new sensors.

Canon engineers are given a target price to hit, and then develop a specification that can be produced to sell for the target price. Every penny put into the camera must be justified. Even a penny put into the camera can become a dime when you go to buy the camera, so that's a primary goal. 

Software is not free either, its expensive to develop and test, and very difficult for dual pixel. 

If everyone gets their wish list for the camera, it will be a $3600 5D MK IV, so expect a incrementally improved camera in the $2200 range.


----------



## ichiru (Apr 25, 2016)

mistaspeedy said:


> Even the Rebel T6s (750D) has a 19 point (all cross type) autofocus point spread.
> I have no idea which autofocus system they will put into the 6D mark II, but I don't see it being lower performing compared to their cheapest new cameras.
> 
> So whatever system gets put inside, it should be a huge and massive step forward compared to the current 6D system.
> I expect all of their new cameras from now onward to have the new sensor technology too.



Yes, 19 point all cross type autofocus is what the 7DI had too... and it worked very well. Not too many points to pick from when doing single point manual selection.


----------



## ichiru (Apr 25, 2016)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Is possible, but Canon has already noted that Dual Pixel Technology is difficult, and apparently more so for full frame. They have also said that on chip D-A will be in models with new sensors.
> 
> Canon engineers are given a target price to hit, and then develop a specification that can be produced to sell for the target price. Every penny put into the camera must be justified. Even a penny put into the camera can become a dime when you go to buy the camera, so that's a primary goal.
> 
> ...



By D-A you mean dual pixel AF? I did not know Canon had already said it will be on all future cameras? Very happy to hear this if that's the case! 

I'm sure they will cut cost on things like video processing limiting the 6D to 1080p at a low frame rate leaving the 5DIV to do 4K and higher frame rate but that is not an issue for those purchasing the camera for stills. 

I imagine the autofocus in the 6D will have less AF points than the 5D mark IV which is likely to have the same amount as did the 1DX mark II...


----------



## Sabaki (Apr 25, 2016)

I own a 6D now for a few months and I just love it! Aside from the generational improvements like ISO & DR performance, I would like to suggest these ideas:

- More AF Points
- Built in intervalometer & bulb mode ala 7Dii
- 1/200 or 1/250 flash sync speed
- Menu system from the 5Diii/7Dii
- 100% viewfinder 

Built it and I shall buy it!


----------



## ichiru (Apr 25, 2016)

Sabaki said:


> I own a 6D now for a few months and I just love it! Aside from the generational improvements like ISO & DR performance, I would like to suggest these ideas:
> 
> - More AF Points
> - Built in intervalometer & bulb mode ala 7Dii
> ...



I doubt the 100 % viewfinder and higher flash sync speed are going to come true... Canon purposefully crippled those two features to avoid the 6D competing with the 5DIII. Shit marketing strategy if you ask me.


----------



## AdamBotond (Apr 25, 2016)

Well said.

To me, anything less than a 80D caliber AF system would be nothing, but unacceptable from 6D II. Obviously it won't be as good as 7D II or 5Ds, no iTR, less selection method, etc, but 11 AF points with only 1 cross-type AF was considered ancient even back in 2012. DR and high ISO performance were actually among some of the best in the Canon lineup few years ago, so I would expect only moderate step up in that area. 80D does show some nice developments in sensors DR, high ISO, etc, but we are yet to see how this latest tech will do in a Full Frame camera. 1DX II reviews are not long away, I guess they will give us good estimation what to expect from 5D IV and 6D II.

Too bad its still a LONG time to wait for the 6D II. Interesting to talk about it nonetheless.


----------



## ichiru (Apr 25, 2016)

AdamBotond said:


> Well said.
> 
> To me, anything less than a 80D caliber AF system would be nothing, but unacceptable from 6D II. Obviously it won't be as good as 7D II or 5Ds, no iTR, less selection method, etc, but 11 AF points with only 1 cross-type AF was considered ancient even back in 2012. DR and high ISO performance were actually among some of the best in the Canon lineup few years ago, so I would expect only moderate step up in that area. 80D does show some nice developments in sensors DR, high ISO, etc, but we are yet to see how this latest tech will do in a Full Frame camera. 1DX II reviews are not long away, I guess they will give us good estimation what to expect from 5D IV and 6D II.
> 
> Too bad its still a LONG time to wait for the 6D II. Interesting to talk about it nonetheless.



I really hope dynamic range is significantly better than the 6DI. Indeed the 6D II is still far away sadly .


----------



## scrup (Apr 25, 2016)

6dii will be a rebadged 5d3 with the current body size, wifi and maybe slight improvement in sensor performance.


----------



## slclick (Apr 25, 2016)

scrup said:


> 6dii will be a rebadged 5d3 with the current body size, wifi and maybe slight improvement in sensor performance.



As an owner of a 5D3 I don't want the next 6D to have all the bells and whistles the 5D3 has but just modest improvements over the current model , a a few more af points and an articulated screen with DPAF for live view focusing. A screen like that on FF would make it an awesome Macro body. No need for a gazillion focus points. Not too much so it can stay at a great price point.


----------



## ichiru (Apr 25, 2016)

scrup said:


> 6dii will be a rebadged 5d3 with the current body size, wifi and maybe slight improvement in sensor performance.


 For 2000 $ (the price of the 6DI) that would be lovely but I think it's wishful thinking... Unless you have some insider info you wouldn't mind sharing with us .


----------



## ichiru (Apr 25, 2016)

slclick said:


> scrup said:
> 
> 
> > 6dii will be a rebadged 5d3 with the current body size, wifi and maybe slight improvement in sensor performance.
> ...



I don't own a 5DIII and although I agree your take on it is more plausible 'scrup' has a good point given that's pretty much what the 6DI was ... a rebranded 5DII with a couple crippled areas (max shutter speed and sync speed, joystick vs multi directionnal pad, etc) and other new bells and whistles (wifi, GPS).


----------



## slclick (Apr 25, 2016)

ichiru said:


> slclick said:
> 
> 
> > scrup said:
> ...



Oh yeah forgot the joystick, a must have.


----------



## IglooEater (Apr 26, 2016)

The original 6d (6Dc anyone? Just trying to upset the trolls here...). Was marketed primarily towards great image quality, bells and whistles be damned. The focus system was archaic, fps sluggish, the autoexposure unsofisticated (so I'm told) at best, etc, etc. If canon maintains this philosophy, the 6D II will probably not have DPAF, increased framrate, shutter speed or x-sync speed, and probably not have the level of sofistication in af of the 80D. It would, however, have incredible IQ, maybe even a step past what we're seeing in the 1DX II. I'm sure there will be great improvements, but I'd be surprised to see a full-frame 80D. I really hope I'm wrong here


----------



## jebrady03 (Apr 26, 2016)

IglooEater said:


> The original 6d (6Dc anyone? Just trying to upset the trolls here...).



I thought those insisting on renaming cameras to their preferences were the ones that were trolls? Have I been misreading the situation? 

Also, given the popularity of video on DSLR, I feel like adding a "c" is probably a pretty poor choice of renaming conventions. Theoretically, Canon could release an actual 5DC or 6DC at any time. But hey, I tend to think about things like that where others don't.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 26, 2016)

ichiru said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > Is possible, but Canon has already noted that Dual Pixel Technology is difficult, and apparently more so for full frame. They have also said that on chip D-A will be in models with new sensors.
> ...



Should have been A-D (Analog Sensor to Digital output). The Canon head of cameras said last year in a interview that he had made the decision to use on chip converters. Of course, one of our self proclaimed experts said he was lying, as if they had a clue.


----------



## NancyP (Apr 28, 2016)

My two most important wishes for a 6D2 have zero to do with AF:
1. better dynamic range (landscape photography)
2. TILTING LCD!!!!!!!!!!! I do a lot of ground level macro with critical focusing via magnified live view, and I really miss my tilting LCD from the 60D. In fact, my favorite macro lens is manual focus.

That being said, a 19-point AF system would be the minimal, and likely 45 point AF system the optimal system to ensure sales to people who are likely to use it for general photography.


----------



## slclick (Apr 28, 2016)

NancyP said:


> My two most important wishes for a 6D2 have zero to do with AF:
> 1. better dynamic range (landscape photography)
> 2. TILTING LCD!!!!!!!!!!! I do a lot of ground level macro with critical focusing via magnified live view, and I really miss my tilting LCD from the 60D. In fact, my favorite macro lens is manual focus.
> 
> That being said, a 19-point AF system would be the minimal, and likely 45 point AF system the optimal system to ensure sales to people who are likely to use it for general photography.



+1


----------



## wsmith96 (Apr 28, 2016)

If the 6D MKII was a FF 80D, that would suffice for 95% of all of my needs. There are some photography outings I take where I would feel better if the body was metal - but that just means that I need to be a little more careful. I agree on the articulated screen. It's very handy when needed if you are not in a position to tether.


----------



## unfocused (Apr 28, 2016)

I fully expect the 6D II to be in the 28 mp range. Canon made a mistake by putting fewer megapixels into the original 6D than the 5DIII. They ended up with an entrance level camera with better low light performance than their professional model. They won't make that mistake again. 

I would also expect that the 6DII autofocus will have more in common with the 70D than the 80D, although it will likely have multiple f8 focus points to support sales of the 100-400 L with extender. Body style will remain similar to the XXD models (no joystick, etc.) Articulating screen and touch screen controls highly likely.


----------



## rfdesigner (Apr 28, 2016)

unfocused said:


> I fully expect the 6D II to be in the 28 mp range. Canon made a mistake by putting fewer megapixels into the original 6D than the 5DIII. They ended up with an entrance level camera with better low light performance than their professional model. They won't make that mistake again.
> 
> I would also expect that the 6DII autofocus will have more in common with the 70D than the 80D, although it will likely have multiple f8 focus points to support sales of the 100-400 L with extender. Body style will remain similar to the XXD models (no joystick, etc.) Articulating screen and touch screen controls highly likely.



The only reason high mega pixel cameras are poorer at low light is due to the additional readout noise, get that down and the penalty begins to goes away. I played around with the maths a while back a realised that at about 1e readout noise things start getting interesting.

The 6D is around 2e readout, if it drops to say ~1.4e for the 6DII then for many images higher megapixels are not a serious penalty noise wise (you could down sample in post and get very close to a low-res-low-light monster.. all else being equal)


----------



## slclick (Apr 28, 2016)

unfocused said:


> I fully expect the 6D II to be in the 28 mp range. Canon made a mistake by putting fewer megapixels into the original 6D than the 5DIII. They ended up with an entrance level camera with better low light performance than their professional model. They won't make that mistake again.
> 
> I would also expect that the 6DII autofocus will have more in common with the 70D than the 80D, although it will likely have multiple f8 focus points to support sales of the 100-400 L with extender. Body style will remain similar to the XXD models (no joystick, etc.) Articulating screen and touch screen controls highly likely.



I didn't see it at all as a mistake but an option. Better low light true but far less options for anything moving. The 3 main FF bodies are very different, then the S/R came along and muddied things up a bit...THAT was Canon playing the MP game with competitors and silencing critics. I know quite a few 6D users and they are all very satisfied. They knew what they were getting into what with center AF but were all pleasantly surprised by the iso functions. Yet no one thought it was an inexpensive way to get around buying a 5D3, it's severely less robust feature set is well known and accepted. 

Different tools for different folks.


----------



## Woody (Apr 28, 2016)

IglooEater said:


> The original 6d (6Dc anyone? Just trying to upset the trolls here...). Was marketed primarily towards great image quality, bells and whistles be damned. The focus system was archaic, fps sluggish, the autoexposure unsofisticated (so I'm told) at best, etc, etc. If canon maintains this philosophy, the 6D II will probably not have DPAF, increased framrate, shutter speed or x-sync speed, and probably not have the level of sofistication in af of the 80D. It would, however, have incredible IQ, maybe even a step past what we're seeing in the 1DX II. I'm sure there will be great improvements, but I'd be surprised to see a full-frame 80D. I really hope I'm wrong here



I hate to say this, but you hit the nail on the head.


----------



## rfdesigner (Apr 28, 2016)

slclick said:


> unfocused said:
> 
> 
> > I fully expect the 6D II to be in the 28 mp range. Canon made a mistake by putting fewer megapixels into the original 6D than the 5DIII. They ended up with an entrance level camera with better low light performance than their professional model. They won't make that mistake again.
> ...



I'm one.. wouldn't mind a 5DIII, but I miss very few shots due to the AF. To get me to upgrade I'd be more interested in AF spread, all cross points and the improved AF accuracy you get with the double cross of the 5DIII.

So maybe precision double cross centre + 14 single cross AF points well spread out (more so than currently) + joystick button.

I'd also appreciate better weather proofing, especially the rear "cursor" buttons which I've come across one or two people having problems with.

I could cope without anti-flicker... 

What I would much prefer Canon to introduce though is an ETTR metering mode.... it ought to just be a software change (although I appreciate it could be a hardware change, it depends how they've implemented the metering)


----------



## NancyP (Apr 28, 2016)

Yes, better weatherproofing would be nice. I love my 6D, though. I tend to shoot on manual a lot of the time.


----------



## jeffa4444 (Apr 30, 2016)

slclick said:


> scrup said:
> 
> 
> > 6dii will be a rebadged 5d3 with the current body size, wifi and maybe slight improvement in sensor performance.
> ...


----------



## bergstrom (May 5, 2016)

why can't canon take some of the brilliance of the sony α7S II and incorporate it into their cameras, like seriously great high iso performance with little noise. what do sony sensors have that canon ones don't? And more focus points please too for 6dII.


----------



## bdunbar79 (May 5, 2016)

rfdesigner said:


> unfocused said:
> 
> 
> > I fully expect the 6D II to be in the 28 mp range. Canon made a mistake by putting fewer megapixels into the original 6D than the 5DIII. They ended up with an entrance level camera with better low light performance than their professional model. They won't make that mistake again.
> ...



You realize smaller pixels have LESS read noise right? I think you mean shot noise.


----------



## bergstrom (May 5, 2016)

ah ok, the iso of the video is unreal though.


----------



## K (May 5, 2016)

unfocused said:


> I fully expect the 6D II to be in the 28 mp range. Canon made a mistake by putting fewer megapixels into the original 6D than the 5DIII. They ended up with an entrance level camera with better low light performance than their professional model. They won't make that mistake again.



I don't think they will do 28MP, but I agree with your thinking. They should. The massive number of enthusiasts who bought the 6D will appreciate the higher megapixels more than the pros.

Higher megapixels vs low light - megapixels wins in the market place. People love megapixels. Canon was too practical with the 6D sensor. Higher MP count will be a bigger draw than low light performance.




> I would also expect that the 6DII autofocus will have more in common with the 70D than the 80D, although it will likely have multiple f8 focus points to support sales of the 100-400 L with extender. Body style will remain similar to the XXD models (no joystick, etc.) Articulating screen and touch screen controls highly likely.




I think a FF 19pt system or something thereabouts is what Canon will do. I can't see 45pts happening unless they cripple the processing and AF logic. Too strong of AF challenges higher end bodies. If you had a choice between incredible AF or high FPS, AF wins because shooting 10 out of focus shots a second accomplishes nothing. It's the combination of slow FPS and weak sports/wildlife AF that protects the 5D and 1D series. Although, Nikon has no issue putting a high end 51pt AF system in a $2K FF body....nor 2 card slots.

It's the same reason Canon won't put a 2nd card slot in the 6D2. Another negative to add to the list for pro work. Controls is another factor. Joysticks and AF selectors are great to get good photos fast. Time is money, and that's a pro-ish feature. Won't be found on the 6D2.

Add all these up, and serious folks won't consider the 6D2. Which is what Canon wants. No cheap FF Canon for pro work. Pay to play with 5D series.


----------



## jebrady03 (May 5, 2016)

jeffa4444 said:


> slclick said:
> 
> 
> > scrup said:
> ...



re: "it should have the 45 point AF system that's in the 80D"

...

You do realize that if it had the AF module from the 80D, the spread of AF points would be TINY within the frame, right?

As an example, take a look at the Nikon D5 and D500. They LITERALLY transplanted the AF module from the D5 into the D500. Now, look at how much coverage of the frame the AF points have on the D5. Now go and look at the D500. In the D5, the coverage looks pretty normal. In the D500, it basically goes to the edges of the frame. Now, reverse that scenario. You have an AF module that takes up a normal amount of space on an (even smaller than Nikon's) APSC sensor. You move that APSC sensor into a FF camera. VERY minimal coverage across the frame. On the upside, it should track in the center of the frame like a BEAST! In fact, it would be the camera with the densest AF point coverage, for the area it managed to cover.


----------



## j-nord (May 6, 2016)

K said:


> unfocused said:
> 
> 
> > I fully expect the 6D II to be in the 28 mp range. Canon made a mistake by putting fewer megapixels into the original 6D than the 5DIII. They ended up with an entrance level camera with better low light performance than their professional model. They won't make that mistake again.
> ...



Unfortunately I think you are right. Even though Canon can, they won't be adding 'pro' features. They will intentionally cripple some aspects like AF and fps.


----------



## Drum (May 6, 2016)

There is always the 9 cross type points system out of the 60d. This would satisfy the canon desire to keep the pro- market separated and also give an 800% increase in the points of the AF system !! Canons incremental upgrades would not suggest anything more than 22mp, however DR could be increased but I wouldn't bet on it. Like all here I would love to get a full frame 80D but it will not happen, my money would be on an FF 60D


----------



## NancyP (May 6, 2016)

Nope. I love low light, and 20 MP are fine for me, an amateur who has no intention of printing larger than 13 x 19"


----------



## jebrady03 (May 6, 2016)

Drum said:


> There is always the 9 cross type points system out of the 60d. This would satisfy the canon desire to keep the pro- market separated and also give an 800% increase in the points of the AF system !! Canons incremental upgrades would not suggest anything more than 22mp, however DR could be increased but I wouldn't bet on it. Like all here I would love to get a full frame 80D but it will not happen, my money would be on an FF 60D



I'm not saying it hasn't happened, but I don't recall Canon ever going backwards in the number of AF points with the next iteration of a line. Also, with regards to using an APSC AF sensor in a FF camera, see my post above. The mere suggestion of doing such a thing demonstrates a major lack of understanding when it comes to AF systems.


----------



## Woody (May 6, 2016)

Drum said:


> Like all here I would love to get a full frame 80D but it will not happen, my money would be on an FF 60D



Yup.

Was totally disappointed when 6D was announced years ago... with a miserly 11 AF point and single cross type. Still, I got the camera and was OK with it.

History is likely to repeat itself.


----------



## jeffa4444 (May 6, 2016)

Canon already has the specification locked off and almost certainly the 5D IV will have new features which will allow the 6D MKII to add new features including some the 5D MKIV may not get as was the case with the 5D MKIII and the 6D (6D better low light performance, Wi-Fi & GPS built in, interchangeable focus screens) 

I think the 6D will get moved up to compete with the Nikon D750 so my bet is on a new AF system based in principle on what they put into the 80D but with the wider spread for FF. I think they will break their phobia about articulating screens on a FF camera and were see flicker detection & maybe built in timer for long exposures. It will retain wi-fi and GPS and add NFC. All this coupled to a new sensor (even 20MP but with better DR is an advance) and Canon would have improved the original without compromising the 5D MKIV.


----------



## gregorywood (May 6, 2016)

ichiru said:


> mistaspeedy said:
> 
> 
> > Even the Rebel T6s (750D) has a 19 point (all cross type) autofocus point spread.
> ...



I still have (and still love) my 7DI. I typically only use it outdoors since getting the 6D a couple of years ago. I see them as complimentary tools for different environments and purposes. At some point, I'll likely upgrade both, most likely skipping next gen and upgrade on the third gens.


----------



## gregorywood (May 6, 2016)

IglooEater said:


> The original 6d (6Dc anyone? Just trying to upset the trolls here...). Was marketed primarily towards great image quality, bells and whistles be damned. The focus system was archaic, fps sluggish, the autoexposure unsofisticated (so I'm told) at best, etc, etc. If canon maintains this philosophy, the 6D II will probably not have DPAF, increased framrate, shutter speed or x-sync speed, and probably not have the level of sofistication in af of the 80D. It would, however, have incredible IQ, maybe even a step past what we're seeing in the 1DX II. I'm sure there will be great improvements, but I'd be surprised to see a full-frame 80D. I really hope I'm wrong here



The role in the product line is an "entry level full-frame". To that end, it will evolve to have a set of specs that land it below (well below) the next position (in this case the future 5D4). With that being unknown at this point other than speculation, it's unlikely in my opinion that you'd see a full frame version of the 80D as that may risk cannibalizing sales of the 5D4.

It's fun to wish and speculate, so I think what we will see is better AF, slightly more DR, more MP and some bells and whistles yet to be identified. A kick in the FPS by a frame or two might be a possibility.


----------



## Drum (May 7, 2016)

jebrady03 said:


> Drum said:
> 
> 
> > There is always the 9 cross type points system out of the 60d. This would satisfy the canon desire to keep the pro- market separated and also give an 800% increase in the points of the AF system !! Canons incremental upgrades would not suggest anything more than 22mp, however DR could be increased but I wouldn't bet on it. Like all here I would love to get a full frame 80D but it will not happen, my money would be on an FF 60D
> ...



You obviously didn't get my point= People on this topic are saying that the next 6d has to have an AF similarthe 19 points of the old 7d or the 45 points of the 80d. My point was that Canon don't have to do that at all, they can just make the current 6d has all cross type points and not encroach on the superior AF systems of the 5D line or 1D line.


----------



## x-vision (May 7, 2016)

gregorywood said:


> The role in the product line is an "entry level full-frame". To that end, it will evolve to have a set of specs that land it below (well below) the next position (in this case the future 5D4).



Heh, I have a completely different view on this 8).

Back in 2011-2012, there were strong rumors that Nikon would introduce a sub-$1500 FF camera (which turned out to be false, as the D600 was announced at $2099).

The 6D always felt to me like a (hastily put together) 'response' to that rumored sub-$1500 FF camera.

In addition, the 6D seems to have been conceived after the 5DIII specs were locked. 
So, not only was the 6D designed as a $1500 camera - but Canon had to cripple it further, as they couldn't change the 5DIII specs to differentiate it from the 6D.

This time around, though, we have a completely different situation.
Nikon's D750 has proven more popular than the cheaper D610 (that is, FF buyers are evidently paying the premium for the better specs).
Also, unlike last time, Canon has had enough time to properly differentiate the 5DIV and the 6DII.

So, like others, I expect that the 6DII to be a D750 competitor, not a D610 competitor. 
A FF version of the 80D will fit this description nicely - with an advanced AF system, articulating screen, etc..
The price will be higher as well, of course - possibly $2200 (and hopefully not higher).

What's not clear to me is how exactly Canon is planning to ensure that pros buy the 5DIV and not the 6DII.
In addition to the articulating screen and the more advanced AF system, how will the 5DIV be better than the 6DII. 
Is Canon going to use different sensors again? Will they give the 6DII a plastic body ??
Don't know. These are the things that are not clear to me. 

Like I said, though, I expect that the 6DII will be a D750 competitor, not an 'entry-level' camera.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 7, 2016)

NancyP said:


> My two most important wishes for a 6D2 have zero to do with AF:
> 1. better dynamic range (landscape photography)
> 2. TILTING LCD!!!!!!!!!!! I do a lot of ground level macro with critical focusing via magnified live view, and I really miss my tilting LCD from the 60D. In fact, my favorite macro lens is manual focus.
> 
> That being said, a 19-point AF system would be the minimal, and likely 45 point AF system the optimal system to ensure sales to people who are likely to use it for general photography.



A tilting LCD would be useful outdoors if you could actually see fine details in bright light. I doubt that a shade or hood would be ideal, I guess its a black cloth over your head and the lcd, 19th century style like looking at images on ground glass.

I believe that some of the external LCD screens with shades might be a better solution, and can be used with many different cameras.

Here is one that does what you need, I'm almost convinced from the hype to get one 

I think that there are many similar external monitors with shades and hoods that include peaking for sharp manual focus.

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/840777-REG/Dot_Line_CS_SWIVI_SWIVI_External_Monitor_for.html


----------



## HattyDamp (Mar 27, 2017)

Hi...i am a new user here. I don't know which autofocus system they will put into the 6D mark II, but I don't see it being lower performing compared to their cheapest new cameras.So whatever system gets put inside, it should be a huge and massive step forward compared to the current 6D system.I expect all of their new cameras from now onward to have the new sensor technology too.

turnkey pcb


----------



## jeffa4444 (Mar 28, 2017)

slclick said:


> unfocused said:
> 
> 
> > I fully expect the 6D II to be in the 28 mp range. Canon made a mistake by putting fewer megapixels into the original 6D than the 5DIII. They ended up with an entrance level camera with better low light performance than their professional model. They won't make that mistake again.
> ...


One of the most in-hospitable places in the UK is beyond Tavy Cleave on Dartmoor in driving fine rain in winter. My 6D has survived this without any issues as it has on many a time on the North Cornish coastline. Obviously it was not left out in torrential rain but its much hardier than people think.


----------

